# Seat belt alarm



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

How do you disalarm the seat belt alarm in a 2014 Silverado ? ITS TOO **** LOUD !!!


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Um just hook up the seatbelt before you get in if you are driving without it on you.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I dont believe there is a way on the newer units. On my F250 I just had to do a few procedures to do it but not the Chevys. You might try to locate the electrical connector to the buckle and kill it that way. Another way is to find just and buckle w/o strap somewhere and click it in and leave it.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Easiest way is to get a buckle to plug into it. Try junk yard or Chevy dealer.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Should be in manual but if not you can order seat belt extender online. $20 Click in and then you can tuck down between seats. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

on my 09 just had to disconnect the connection under the drivers seat


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

Follow the link & next time try google.

Disabling Seatbelt Chime/Alarm WITHOUT cutting any wires

.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

also you might want to put the said seat belt on and see if that works LOL


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Bass-Tracker said:


> Follow the link & next time try google.
> 
> Disabling Seatbelt Chime/Alarm WITHOUT cutting any wires
> 
> .


Believe he said Chevy Silverado not Chrysler Crossfire.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

If you disconnect the seat belt wire under the seat with the car bag still connected the airbag might go into fault mode and if it does it will not deploy. I do not have the same truck but my car had to have the airbag reset with a OBCII scanner.

I would try to locate where the alarm is located and duct tape some foam over it to muffle the sound.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

mustangeric said:


> also you might want to put the said seat belt on and see if that works LOL


My first thought too, but he might be talking about driving around off highway. At the deer lease I always click it before I climb in. My 04 Ford had a really easy procedure in the manual for disabling the chime. My 08 Chevy does not let you disable it though.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Alot of older models let you disable with a few dashboard button pushes. Newer ones manufacturer has taken that away. 
I just had the Toyota dealer turn my 4runners off with the computer. They did it no questions asked cause I told them we drive around at the ranch alot. But some dealers my not want to do it for liability reasons. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dannyw (Nov 20, 2011)

The chime is through the speakers on the newer chevy's. If you change the radio it goes away, or you can do like i do and just live with it


----------



## das7777 (Jun 15, 2011)

Not sure on the Chevy but on my 2013 F350 the instructions was in the owners manual on how to disconnect it.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*seat belt alarm*



juan said:


> How do you disalarm the seat belt alarm in a 2014 Silverado ? ITS TOO **** LOUD !!!


Yes it is too loud and a pain. Here is what you do go to the dealership and tell them you have large people in your family and that you need seat belt extenders to fit them. Plug them in and use all the time - even when your belt is off to back the trailer that dang bell is off. Now if you tell the dealer that's why you want them then is is about $50.00 per. The law says you are entitled to safety - so that's why they are free for big folks. Any more questions just pm me.

Mark


----------

